# Sheild to stop carpeting plant being pulled up



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Hi Guys,

I want to get some form of mesh to put over some HC to let it get established in peace wihtout larger fish uprooting while its in infancy. something like chicken wire would stop them and it would be formed into a half spere type shape with the sharp ends all digging into the substrate.

Would chicken wire be safe or would it need somethign else?


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

I would be tempted to try and find a plastic mess rather than using wire just to be on the safe side.  A hobby shop would probably be your best bet.  I would also want to lift it up off the HC every few days to stop the HC growing through the mesh and getting tangled.  If that happened you'd pull it all out eventually anyway, without any help from the fish!!

I also find when I plant HC that you can pretty much plant it so deep that there is only the tiniest amount of green showing.  It soon grows to the surface and that way its well anchored from the word go.

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Yes, with a plastic mesh I would raise it up with the help of some riccia slate dug into the substrate.


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Do you think this might block out too much light? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7-MESH-PLASTIC-CA ... dZViewItem


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Would probably be OK, but if you can get a finer one then more so the better.  You'd only need it for a week or two so I would think the plants ought to be OK under it for that long.

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

What about food grade metal like a seiv or something similar? they let a decent amount of light through.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Yeh guess so.

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

for something so simple, its difficult to find a source os a plastic mesh. The size that would work nicely is going for 30 quid on ebay.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Apr 2008)

Humm tricky then...


----------



## willson (15 Apr 2008)

Leaf gutter guard mesh would be ideal most are plastic too


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Yes, I did see that on ebay but there was a massive roll of the stuff. any ideas where I might be able to source it per meter?


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2008)

For Something Cheap and Easy I use the Plastic Netting that comes with Punnets of fruit. Works a Treat.


----------

